# Undercover steroid sting snares pro bodybuilder



## tee (Jul 31, 2005)

Undercover steroid sting snares pro bodybuilder 

Tuesday, March 29, 2005 

By CAROLYN SALAZAR
STAFF WRITER 



PARAMUS - A professional bodybuilder who competes in national events stole a doctor's pad, wrote his own prescriptions and then stashed thousands of dollars' worth of stolen steroids in his Emerson home, authorities said Monday.


Undercover detectives posing as pharmacists arrested Robert "Bobby" Waananen, 28, on Saturday after he walked into a drugstore to pick up a prescription for Xanax that he apparently had written for himself using a bogus doctor's name, Police Chief Fred Corrubia said. 

Waananen had picked up steroids at the pharmacy several times before, Corrubia said.

"We think he was getting the steroids for himself," Corrubia said Monday. "But he could have been selling some of it."

The arrest comes amid steroid scandals that have rocked baseball, tarnishing the reputations of superstars Barry Bonds, Mark McGwire and Jose Canseco, among others. One of the world's best-known bodybuilders, California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, once a user himself, has called on the sport of bodybuilding to crack down on steroid use.

Waananen has ranked in the Top 5 three times, and once in the Top 10, in the National Physique Committee's Junior National Championship. At 5-foot-8 and about 195 pounds, he competed in the light-heavyweight division.

Corrubia said police were tipped off by pharmacists who grew suspicious about a prescription submitted by Waananen. The pharmacists tried to contact the doctors listed on the form, only to discover that they didn't exist, Corrubia said.

Lt. Kevin Smith and Patrolman Dean Avagnano, wearing white lab coats, set up the undercover operation at Paramus Pharmacy on East Ridgewood Avenue after Waananen ordered a prescription there, Corrubia said. The prescriptions were written on a pad reported stolen last month from the office of an Englewood orthopedic surgeon.

Smith said Waananen had access to the pads because he had worked at another doctor's office in Englewood. 

Police think he ordered and picked up phony prescriptions at about 10 pharmacies.

Following Waananen's arrest, police found valium, steroids and hypodermic needles at his home, Corrubia said.

Waananen was charged with possession of steroids, possession of stolen property and prescription fraud. He was taken to Bergen County Jail, where he posted $10,000 bail.

"This is one competition where he is the loser," Corrubia said.

Steroid use reportedly has been rampant in bodybuilding competitions, during which the athletes generally are not tested. The recent steroid scandals have prompted federal officials and well-known athletes to put more pressure on national organizations to tighten the rules.

A woman at the National Physique Committee's office in Pennsylvania said the committee's president, Jim Manion, was out of town and could not be reached for comment.

NPC's New Jersey district chairman, John Kemper, said the organization is "obviously against steroid use" and is considering reinstituting a random steroid testing program to ensure that its athletes are not juicing up for national competitions.

"We will probably discuss that at our annual meeting," Kemper said.

Waananen has an unlisted phone number and could not be reached for comment on Monday. 

Further charges could follow if Waananen went to other pharmacies to fill out phony prescriptions, Corrubia said.

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Little Man (Jul 31, 2005)

do u actually believe they will stat testing in competitions? i would think everyone would fail...


----------



## kell11 (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to do that...Not Proudof it,but I bet I passed 150 phony scripts.
it was veerrrry E-Z.over 7 years agp when I still had a stupid bone in my body...


----------



## big o (Aug 2, 2005)

Back in the 80's I used to get scripts for everything and anything I asked for from a doc in Manomet,Mass....I'd go to the pharmacy and put a 1 in front of the 5 refills and pretty much had a year round source till the doc moved away..$2 a piece for deca,$9 for enan and cyp...Those were the days.....


----------



## Little Man (Aug 2, 2005)

are most of you guys in your 40s?


----------



## tee (Aug 3, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> are most of you guys in your 40s?


I am


----------



## Little Man (Aug 3, 2005)

that means i am probably in the middle somewhere lol cuz im gettin near 30 in a few years


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 20, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> that means i am probably in the middle somewhere lol cuz im gettin near 30 in a few years


I'm 48. I've been working out for 30 years.


----------



## cawb (Aug 20, 2005)

27 NEXT MONTH the years just keep passing by faster and faster every year. i am just now getting use to being 26.


----------



## powermad (Jan 20, 2006)

Old thread, but I cannot believe anyone would try to write a fake script these days.  

This hits very close to home in a couple different ways.  For one--my aunt is a pharmacist and I've heard plenty of stories about crazy bastards forging prescriptions, she says they're so easy to spot its like shooting fish in a barrel.   She said they used to spot fakes and when the people tried to pick the Rx up she would explain that she knew it was a fake and told them they had about 2 minutes before the police would arrive, essentially giving them a break.  Sometimes, if they made trouble or did something really dumb (like trying to rx oxycontin or super high amounts) she'd call the cops right away.  Now, however, she works at a large chain and they are very adamant and aggressive about catching/prosecuting every single forgery case possible. 

They have so many checks in place, especially for controlled subs, that it is damn near impossible to successfully forge a prescription.  Even altering a legit one by increasing refills or qty is a really easy way to get arrested.  You either have to be very stupid or hard up to do this--and extremely lucky or a genius to get away with it.  Either that or the pharmacy techs/pharmacist have to have their heads up their asses.  The bad thing is that most peeps get popped for forging shit they can obtain over the internet, like valium, hydrocodone, xanax, and AAS.  

The second reason this hits close to home is a girl I practically dated got in tons of trouble for this.  She was a fellow classmate in college, she stole a pad from the student med center/clinic and used it to attempt to write two (yes, 2 at once...idiot) prescriptions for herself.  One was for Ativan, another was for Vicodin.  Sad thing was she had a 9 month old baby(no it wasn't my fucking kid, the dad was ironically a pothead/dealer) and was a pretty good student despite a penchant for the herb. At some point I think she started going through post-partum depression.  We studied together b/c we had two of the same classes together and messed around a lot but she when she started to get weird I distanced myself.  One saturday she called me from jail and asked me to bail her out, while crying hysterically.  I contacted a few different bondsmen but they wanted 2000+ dollars to cover her bail, which was set pretty high.  She called me again and, since she would be staying in jail overnight asked me to go to her apt and get her baby b/c he was alone.  I was disgusted...she'd left the infant at home to go drugbuying...but for the child's sake I agreed to take care of him over the weekend before letting her parents know what was happening and giving them her kid.  She told me to just kick the door in but I thought that was too risky so I told the front office at the apt complex what was going on and asked them to let me into her apartment.   Unfortunately for her, they refused and instead called the police. When the cops went in with child services they found 12 ounces of weed on her dresser by the crib, scales, and numerous packs/dimebags of weed in a jewelry box.  At the time I didn't know that she was a small time dealer.  I just thought she was a pothead.   Because of the forgery, the weed possession with intent to sell, and leaving the kid alone at home she was convicted of some serious shit-- multiple felonies, child endangerment or something like that and was sentenced to 7 years (ended up doing 4 or so) in jail.   

Reason I know this is b/c she wrote me from prison, essentially blaming me for her situation because I asked the office to open her apt instead of breaking in and grabbing the kid like she'd told me to.  When she got out she called me a few times wanting to "hook up" but I had a girlfriend, declined, and I didn't see her until just recently.   I ran into her at a Best Buy and she looks like she is 45 (she's 28, i'm 27).  She told me she "might find it in her heart to forgive me one day" (I was like, wtf did I do?).  I also learned that 3 months into her parole she got caught shoplifting a bottle of bacardi and went back to the slammer.  She gave me her number (LOL), told me she was living in a half-way house but wanted to have some fun (ROTFLMAO).  She also never regained custody of her child and has only seen him twice since the forgery business.  

8 years ago she was from a junior in business school with a 3.5 gpa, now she is a 2 time loser living on skid row.  Very sad, and (in her mind) its my fault.


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 21, 2006)

im 40    =)    and life is good.  im fortunate to look a lil younger in the face (thanks family gene's) and body (thanks to this board) and my workout ptnr.


----------

